# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Proyecto Rómulo. "El puente hacia Mallorca"...

## F. Lázaro

Sería maravilloso poder viajar hacia Mallorca sin necesidad de utilizar el barco o el avión. Desde hace poco, los electrones pueden hacerlo, desplazarse a través de un puente eléctrico mediante cables submarinos desde Sagunto hasta Mallorca.

Para ello, los electrones se mueven a través de cables de *237 km de largo* sin ni un solo empalme entre Sagunto y Calvia a través del mar. Todo un reto... conseguido  :Smile: 


Fuente: http://jumanjisolar.com/2011/01/proy...peninsula.html

Recientemente, se ejecutó con éxito el proyecto Rómulo, más conocido como "la autopista eléctrica submarina" entre Sagunto y Mallorca. De esta forma, se asegura el abastecimiento energético a las islas Baleares sin necesidad de construir nuevas plantas para generar electricidad, a la vez que conectarse a la red eléctrica española.

El enlace submarino, de 237 kilómetros de longitud, es el segundo del mundo por su profundidad. El cable alcanza los 1.485 metros de profundidad, una cifra sólo superada por el enlace de Cerdeña a Italia (1.600 m de profundidad). En longitud, es la tercera conexión eléctrica submarina, por detrás de la que hay entre Noruega y Holanda, y la de Italia.

Tres cables en alta tensión (250 kv) –dos de los cuales funcionan de manera permanente y un tercero está en reserva– componen la conexión entre Mallorca y la costa peninsular, en la que se utilizará un moderno sistema de corriente continua (HVDC), que reduce drásticamente las pérdidas de energía con respecto a la corriente alterna, propias de los tendidos de larga distancia.

El tendido incluye la construcción en sus extremos de dos estaciones de conversión para transformar la corriente alterna de la red en corriente continua bajo el mar: una está en Sagunt (Morvedre, 400 kv), y la otra en Calvià (Santa Ponça, 220 kv), punto de entrega de la electricidad en el sistema de Baleares.


Fuente: http://www.zakstudio.es/2011/01/proyecto-romulo/

Para dicha operación, se contó con los buques _Giulio Verne_ y _Skagerrak_, los cuales, tendieron ese enorme cable de 237 km de largo con la ayuda de robots submarinos de control remoto y equipo de submarinistas para terminar las labores con la ayuda de flotadores y barcas auxiliares. 


Fuente: http://mallorcaphotoblog.com/2011/04/13/

A bordo, llevaban las enormes bobinas en las que se encontraban los 237 km. de cable.


Fuente: http://mallorcaphotoblog.com/2011/04/13/

Los dos barcos estaban equipados con un sistema de posicionamiento dinámico que les permitió seguir la trayectoria y permanecer inmóviles cuando las condiciones del mar exigieron la detención de los trabajos.

El proyecto, ha contado con un presupuesto de 375 millones de euros y entró en servicio el 2011.

Para más info: Red Eléctrica Española. El puente eléctrico hacia Mallorca

Fuente: http://www.revistaentrelineas.es/19/...able-electrico

----------


## REEGE

Interesantísimo documento el que nos pones F. Lázaro!! Me ha encantado y es impresionante sin ninguna duda.
Una labor complicada y a la vez exquisita... gran trabajo el de éste equipo!!

----------


## jlois

Fantástico reportaje, F.Lázaro , que nos muestra una obra de suma importancia y que prueba como la tecnología sigue mostrándonos su capacidad de progresar para hacernos más cómoda la vida. La tecnología y su desarrollo son fundamentales para que un país avance y sea observado con interés.

----------


## perdiguera

Evidentemente se trata de una obra de ingeniería puntera.
Pero eso, con ser importante, en este país, es de lo mas normal.
No olvidéis que somos punteros en muchos temas de I+D+i y que el prestigio de nuestros técnicos es de lo mas elevado.
En donde estamos a la cola es en temas como justicia, políticos, profesionales de la economía, etc.
Por lo demás un excelente reportaje REEGE.

----------

